# Creek/River Smallmouth Lures



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Since getting a kayak last summer I am now able to really hit the creeks here in central Ohio. This spring and summer I hope to hook into some smallmouth and I was just curious as to what you all enjoy using for getting after the smallies.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I've always done good with brown tubes bounced on the bottom


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

The more lures I try each year the more lures I like for river smallmouth. I started out with tubes and did ok but predominately deep holes. Riffles and other slower current I like swim baits and crank baits. As you learn your rivers you will find what works for you.i have also had luck with inline spinners and top water but not quite as much as the other choices I listed. I fish smaller streams so larger streams may like completely different baits this is just what I use. 

Hope you have a good time in your yak.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

There isn't a whole lot of need to use anything complex in the river. I typically use curled tail grubs, tubes, soft jerkbaits, top waters (floating minnows, spooks, poppers, etc.), buzz baits and spinnerbaits. On the occasion where you need to fish in tight cover, a T-rigged worm or skirted jig come in handy. You don't need a ton of colors of each to be successful, a couple confidence colors and that's about it.

Keep it simple and pack light (especially when on foot), and pay attention to where you catch them. As water levels fluctuate and seasons change, you can quickly eliminate a lot of water once you get familiar with your flows. If you are around active fish, you will often know in short order after the water warms.

Joe


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Small jigs really like buckeye lures spot remover. t-rigged chigger craw small x-raps and husky jerks rebel Pop R's spinners. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies y'all. I can't wait to get out!!!


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Streamstalker,

That thread is loaded with good stuff! Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Great suggestions so far. Add small Rebel crayfish crankbaits to the list, and this past spring/summer I've had a lot of luck with smaller Rapala countdowns in the brown trout pattern.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Reply to it. You'll probably get it to go another 3-4 pages at least, maybe even start another fight or two...notice that it was started last year around this time.


I thought only steelhead guys started fights lol

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorite technique is a small 4 to 5 inch worm in brown, black, green pumpkin. Hook it wacky style and drift it through riffles, deep holes, just about anywhere in the creek. I think it resembles hellgrammites that have dislodged. Smallies can't stand it. I got my biggest smallie last summer using this technique.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Mean Morone said:


> My favorite technique is a small 4 to 5 inch worm in brown, black, green pumpkin. Hook it wacky style and drift it through riffles, deep holes, just about anywhere in the creek. I think it resembles hellgrammites that have dislodged. Smallies can't stand it. I got my biggest smallie last summer using this technique.


Glad to hear this because one of my favorite presentations for largemouth in ponds and lakes is a wacky worm. I will definitely have to try this!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Now twisters and tubes probably are the overall best I personally love working the Orginal 2 and half inch Silver and Black Rapala Floating Minnow. Just dropping that bait in all the nook and crannies along the banks and among the Smart Weed patches and having the water just erupt on it. Whew!!! Come on Spring!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ugh, reading these posts is making my cabin fever so bad I am developing a tic! Just think........

You cast your lure out right to the spot you wanted it to land. A soft "plop" as the lure enters almost like a whisper...."here fishy fishy fishy!" You take in the slack and give it a twitch as the lure skims the bottom.

You take in the slack once more, another twitch and "thump!" GAME ON, FISH ON! 

Man I can't wait!

Mr. A


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

When I'm not fly fishing, the Bomber Square A is a strong performer.


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I find the most success with tubes in the rivers. I like to Texas rig mine though with a small split shot to help it get down. It helps reduce snags when bouncing it along the bottom. Joshys are another go to for me as well!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

1.) Tubes
2.) 1/8 oz jig & curly tail
3.) Anything u can get in your pocket.

Seriously, the Cuyahoga is a snaggy lure eater. Rarely throw anything but the first two.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Have had decent results with a beetle spin in shallow rocky rivers. I like the yellow bodies with a black line down it. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Rebel wee craws, Rapala original minnow, white spinnerbaits, black jitterbugs after dark.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Rapala ssr7 black and silver, catches everything!!!!!


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

tubes in lime,green pumkin,smoke or rootbeer color and top water later in the day is fun jitterbug or torpedo


----------



## dandy007 (Apr 6, 2012)

In these cold months I have been using grubs, rage craws, and custom soft craws. Landed a 19 incher on LMR in Belbrook a few weeks ago. Green speckled Watermelon vibrant green. Any Rage action craw works reel good. Poppers is what I go for when it warms up. No hula poppers worked, Rapala silver with blue or red belly and white skirt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Rebel Crawdads are my #1 hands down go to lure. I love wading small creeks on a hot summer day. I do best on the feeders to the Ohio.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

March can't come fast enough. In the meantime what are your top three riverine smallmouth lures? Mine are as follows (not necessarily in this order depending on season):

1) Fluke
2) Tube
3) Walking bait


----------

